# Error 633 modem already in use: by which application?



## Michel Merlin

I am badly impaired by this problem, I found no real solution, and despite some good soul came to help, none else found either. So I am posting again what I already asked in a previous related message (copied below).

Paris, Sun 25 Jun 2006 19:20:55 +0200

----- Parent Message (links are clickable) -----
From: "Michel Merlin" <[email protected]>
Newsgroup: MS Public Windows XP General ( news://msnews.microsoft.com/microsoft.public.windowsxp.general )
Message: Error 633 modem already in use: by which application?
Sent: Thu 1 Jun 2006 19:29:30 +0200 (17:29:30 GMT)

Error 633 modem already in use: by which application?

I am badly impaired by this problem, I found no real solution, and despite some good soul came to help, none else found either. So I am posting again what I already asked in a previous related message (copied below).

My new Windows XP Pro laptop has been shelved for more than a month now, absolutely unable to connect to the Internet through phone (and here in France where bribe, scam and deception are the rule, not the exception, and this unfortunately, more in ISPs than anywhere else, I surely won't subscribe any broadband as long as my good old simple 56K line refuses to work), due to a stupid problem that has plagued Windows for years, but that got WORSE in Windows XP: "Error 633: The modem (or other connecting device) is already in use or is not configured properly" (see the related post below).

I can't understand that in 2006 Windows is still unable to tell the user which application is the culprit and needs to be closed. I have spent countless hours using System Restore (back weeks before the modem stopped working), uninstalling/reinstalling everything that could even remotely deal with the modem (modem drivers of course, modem software, and everything that could try using it). The Related Message below reports just the beginning of it. An anormous amount of time and pain has been spent now - and totally wasted: I found exactly nothing, I just happened to connect 3 or 4 times (in one month) but next time it wouldn't and I had everything to do again from start. My request for help on MS newsgroup got no real reply - and of course won't get the one that would be the most urgent, necessary, and relevant: forward the issue to MS developers, requiring to URGENTLY and TOTALLY and RELIABLY solve that problem that have produced too much time losses in thousands users already.

I also tried (or retried - thanks again Drew!):

Error 633 Modem Is Already in Use 1 Dec 2003 (Recommends uninstalling all devices and programs that may include a driver incompatible with Windows XP)

Resources for troubleshooting modem problems in Windows XP 18 Jun 2004 (Doesn't shoot any trouble)

KB283412 18 Oct 2001 Doesn't help any *and finds this is normal* ("_This behavior is by design_").

google "Error 633: modem already in use"

Error 633 - The port is already in use or is not configured for Remote Access dialout: recalls (appropriately: digging in details often makes one forget the basic!):

« _Check that you are not running any Fax, Remote Access, Palm or Handheld software that is monitoring or using the Modem_ »

None of this succeeded.

It may be also that the modem software (SmartLink 56K) would be impairing itself by a doubled request? So I tried also google "Error 633 modem already in use SmartLink 56K"

"I am about to throw the pc through the wall... the worst part is I am a network tech..." 
(several tries:
http://www.sysopt.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179495
http://www.modemhelp.net/dunerror/error_633.shtml
but no go...)

So please, if any good soul as the 1st one who tried had an idea, please tell me... And above all, if anyone was able to convince the relevant people at Microsoft to do what users REALLY want and are craving for (i.e. CURING WHAT FAILS), then please do it! In short:

1) How do I know which application is hoarding my modem or port?

2) Who at Microsoft should be contacted with a nanopercent chance they consider curing this flaw?

Paris, Thu 1 Jun 2006 19:29:30 +0200

----- Related Message -----
From: "Michel Merlin" <[email protected]>
Newsgroup: MS Public Windows XP General ( news://msnews.microsoft.com/microsoft.public.windowsxp.general )
Message: Error 633: modem already in use
Sent: Wed 3 May 2006 18:23:54 +0200 (16:23:54 GMT)

On my new laptop (2 months) with Win XP Pro SP2 (US), since last week I can't connect; each try brings me:
________________________________________________________
| Error Connecting to ... (56k connection to ISP)
|________________________________________________________
|
| ! Opening port...
|
| Error 633: The modem (or other connecting device)
| is already in use or is not configured properly.
|
| | Redial=59 | | Cancel | | More Info |
|
|________________________________________________________

The only change I can remember is installing ActiveSync (3.8) and AvantGo (5.7 build 53). I tried System Restore back to several days before, no avail.

Now I also tried:

Google "Error 633: modem already in use or not configured properly"

which brought:

FIX: A program cannot re-establish communication with a modem device after the USB cable is quickly reconnected - Rev 2.2, Tue 25 Oct 2005 (KB822112)

and this could be the problem: I did install also:

- an ARTEC T14 mini Digital (USB2) TV Stick
- and a Microsoft® Wireless Notebook Laser Mouse 6000

both devices that I very often plugged/removed (since they react quickly). So I guess this flaw is as that, when you have *once only* removed too quickly an USB device, XP will be unable to connect whatever you do, including rebooting or restoring...

So I guess I have to obtain the 822112 hotfix - which is a chore. Anyone could offer another solution?

Paris, Wed 3 May 2006 18:23:55 +0200


----------



## Rockn

Did you ever think that the modem may in fact be defective??


----------



## Michel Merlin

Sorry to have omitted the obvious while keeping the bandwidth for useful precise details: the flaw came after weeks of normal working; after that flaw came, I tried many times to uninstall a variety of programs that could have, even remotely, a chance to be the one(s) using the port or modem; a number of times during such tries I could connect (at good speed: like 50.4Kbps), particularly after uninstalling/reinstalling SmartLink driver and software; but after disconnecting, new try to connect got back to the flaw. And of course I just can't afford to uninstall/reinstall/reboot each time I want to connect!

I omitted to report also that COM ports are (as often in WXP - didn't happen so often in W95 or W2K) not properly listed in Device Manager; SmartLink 56K modem is listed as using COM3, but, after my many tries, there is no more COM3 in "Ports", even when the modem unexpectedly works for a while... (follow my links inside MS Newsgroup for more details)

This brings me back when on CompuServe forums in 1995 I was helping people annoyed with flaws in Windows 3.11/95 DUN and TAPI, and in various communication programs... (I received free Boca combo boards after helping), I never could guess that 11 years later I would be hurt in turn and that such flaws could be unfixed, or even aggravated!

Paris, Sun 25 Jun 2006 19:47:55 +0200


----------



## TerryNet

Did you check the ModemLog for any clues? Compare a "already in use" session with a successful connect?

Personally, given all that you have tried and looked at, I think Rockn is onto something. Buying a PCMCIA modem may be your quickest solution.


----------



## Michel Merlin

Thanks for your input. Yes you are right I could try compare the modem log when failing or succeeding (not today: I am at office right now and didn't bring my laptop as usual).

I don't think however that my SmartLink integrated modem is defective. I do think OTOH that the SmartLink _software_ may be, as I stated (see "_doubled request_" above).

Unfortunately I can't use any of the plenty spare PCMCIA modems I have: my new laptop has no PCMCIA slot, due to another stupid mistake I made by accepting to replace the Uniwill 223ii0 I had ordered (855GME, eg2), with a newer 223ei0 (Sonoma, 915GM, gma900), without noticing it had no PCMCIA slot or hardware COM port (for details, follow links above down to Newsgroup: MS Public Windows XP General, Message: Still can't find which application hoards the modem or port (Error 633 modem already in use), posted Thu 8 Jun 2006 15:04:15 +0200). And I refuse, in 2006, to shop for an Express Card modem: after so many years, the (integrated V92 modem + Windows XP Pro) set must work; in addition, as you know, Express Card has come late and is not useful enough, hence has few models really available.

Replying to other probable questions, I use at home an Olitec SelfMemory USB V92-ready modem, but of course I won't move outside with that modem, its power brick and cables, in addition to the regular laptop package. I chose a 12" UltraPortable, this was to be slim and light (as with my previous laptop).

For still other probable questions: please don't forget my main gripe, which is: in 2006, after so many thousands (or millions?) people affected, I find it inacceptable:

- that Windows still doesn't tell the user which application is hoarding the modem or COM port;
- that Windows still has inconsistencies with the COM ports existing/working properly in "Device Manager", in "Start > Settings > Network and Dial-Up Connections", and in reality.

An OS is intended to _save time_ to users, not to require from them to search the web for solutions to common problems that should have been solved a decade earlier.

Paris, Mon 26 Jun 2006 09:26:40 +0200, edited 10:32:10


----------



## Rockn

If there is software installed for yout PCMCIA (which would have been useful information to have at the outset) modem this is more likely the problem than the OS itself. These are software COM ports and are dynmaically assigned. COM 3 shares resources with COM 1 so if there is a hardware COM1 enabled this may cause a resource conflict if you for example have a serial mouse plugged into the COM1 port.

Modems have always been problematic and the software based virtual com ports of PCMCIA and PCI modems have made it even worse.


----------



## Michel Merlin

Thanks for recalling the obvious (that indeed may always get forgotten). I feel like back when _Pain-and-Pray_ was inflicted onto Windows users (in Win 95)!

Yes of course SmartLink's software may be flawed. But Windows is still more flawed, and in a way and quantity that is inacceptable in such a large (and great) company and after such a long time.

What I can't admit is that after a dozen years, Windows still soesn't know which app hoards the modem or port, doesn't know if COM3 (e.g.) exists or not or works properly or not - while thousands users have to do thousands times the same exhausting time consuming tedious task of searching something that should be known. "_Task Manager_" is unable to _manage_ any _tasks_ (it can't even tell the user which task is behind each of the myriads meaningless names, it is unable to stop many of the tasks, it is itself unable to respect and apply the windows system in Windows...). BTW for the list of COM ports, their most frequent assignations and possible conflicts, follow my link and thread down to the message where I recalled those lists (COM ports' IRQs and Base Port Addresses).

Then if anyone had a way to know which app is retaining the modem or COM port (or had a better contact for SmartLink support than Smartlink Chipset 12-May-06), TIA to him! Meanwhile I will also try on Uniwill forums.

Paris, Mon 26 Jun 2006 18:22:10 +0200


----------



## Rockn

Do me a favor. When you get the error that the COM port is in use post back the contents of your listing of running apps from Task Manager. Try some of the free serial port monitoring software that is out there as well.
http://www.serial-port-monitor.com/screenshots-free-serial-port-monitor.html
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/System_Analysis_Utilities/Eltima_RS232_Data_Logger.html


----------



## Michel Merlin

Rockn said:


> Do me a favor.


I suggest that you omit such useless words next times. They hurt the good image your help otherwise builds.


Rockn said:


> When you get the error that the COM port is in use post back the contents of your listing of running apps from Task Manager.


Tue 27 Jun 2006 12:12:33 +0200, little after 2 new failed tries ("_Error 633: ..._"), _Task Manager > Applications_ contains these 13 items:

OE (Outlook Express)
2 WE (Windows Explorer) instances
8 IE instances
Computer Management (which is open on _Device Manager_)
1 Notepad instance



Rockn said:


> Try some of the free serial port monitoring software that is out there as well.
> {Links to HDD Free Serial Port Monitor (v3.31) and Eltima RS232 Data Logger (v2.7)


Thanks. Let's check that as usual Port Scanners (starting with _Device Manager > Modems > ... > Diagnostics > Query Modem_) can't scan in such cases:

One of the first tips *HDD FSPM* (v3.31) displays is: « _If you don't see the device you want to monitor in the list, close all applications which may use it._ » - which already confirms that HDD, as its siblings, will probably be useless in most such cases, including mine today.

Which gets confirmed when launching a New Session in HDD:
______________________________________________________
| Session creation failed
|______________________________________________________
| Cannot start monitoring device Smart Link 56K Voice Modem.
| *X* Error message is "Access is denied." (Code 0×5). Internal error: 0
|
| | OK |
|______________________________________________________

(To overcome the questions that will probably come here, I precise that I first checked on another PC/modem that the exact same version of HDD actually worked properly. And that _Device Manager > Modems > Smart Link 56K Voice Modem > Diagnostics > Query Modem_ returns "_The port that the modem is using is currently open by another application. Exit any application that may currently be using the port._").

Thanks for trying anyway. Such problems are really annoying and difficult to fix, so persistent tries at helping, as yours, are really useful and comforting, even when not succeeding (or somewhat imperfect in any secondary aspect).

Paris, Tue 27 Jun 2006 13:06:40 +0200


----------



## Michel Merlin

TerryNet said:


> Did you check the ModemLog for any clues? Compare a "already in use" session with a successful connect?


Sorry I forgot to try this and report. I do it now:

_Device Manager > Modems > Smart Link 56K Voice Modem > Diagnostics > View log_ gives plenty failed tries, all like this one:

06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - Modem type: Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - Modem inf path: oem39.inf
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - Modem inf section: Modem1
06-27-2006 16:07:07.796 - Matching hardware ID: pci\ven_8086&dev_266d
06-27-2006 16:07:07.843 - Opening the modem device failed with error 00000005

I will report a successful one when I get one.

Paris, Tue 27 Jun 2006 16:18:40 +0200


----------



## Rockn

The running process list would be far more useful than the list of applications. Post the process list once the error occurs. 
DUN errors:
http://www.modemsite.com/56k/duns633.asp


----------



## Michel Merlin

Rockn said:


> The running process list would be far more useful than the list of applications.


_You_ demanded the _applications_ list ("_listing of running apps_"):


Rockn said:


> Do me a favor. When you get the error that the COM port is in use post back the contents of your listing of running apps from Task Manager.


Next question:


Rockn said:


> Post the process list once the error occurs.


The number of processes (~75 here) makes this efficient only if one has a way to copy/paste the list (which I haven't) and a convenient and efficient table with the meanings of all the involved cryptic names (which I haven't either). For instance I have a "ZCfgSvc.exe", I just _guess_ this is an SVC, but if so, which one? What does it do? What is broken if I stop it? And this is just one in 75... So, if you had these 2 tools (Efficient *Copy* and *Decrypt* of the *Process List* in _Task Manager_), this would help me greatly (I may try Process Explorer or siblings when I get the time).


Rockn said:


> DUN errors: http://www.modemsite.com/56k/duns633.asp


That *DUNS ERROR 633* page essentially tells, for XP:

to check _telephone.ini_ and _Tapiini.exe_ files: unfortunately none exists on my C:\ HD.
to check *MSKB 324760*: that question was addressed in one of the very first posts in my links, see MS public Newsgroup: Windows XP General, Message: I did reinstall modem; I uninstalled any suspect software - no success.
Thanks anyway for bearing with me and still trying to help,

Paris, Tue 27 Jun 2006 18:19:40 +0200


----------



## TerryNet

I'm sure you did this ages ago, but just in case--have you checked for an updated driver for the modem?


----------



## Michel Merlin

I did try but failed (see my " Smartlink Chipset 12-May-06" link above). But you are right to recall 

My current driver/software is "_SmartLink 56K Modem, Driver Windows XP 32Bit v4.20.01, 30 May 2005_", downloaded from http://www.smlink.com/content.aspx?id=147 (now 404-ed).

Meanwhile, thanks to anyone who would have a better driver/software! (but improbable given the above)

Paris, Tue 27 Jun 2006 19:23:15 +0200


----------



## Michel Merlin

Michel Merlin said:


> Meanwhile I will also try on Uniwill forums.


Done, see *Error 633 modem already in use: by which application?*.

No success so far, but still hope given the helpful hints I already received in several places (particularly here above). Thanks to all!

Paris, Tue 27 Jun 2006 19:52:15 +0200


----------



## Starcub

SLU56-V4.20.01-MV-WIN2K-XP32Bit.zip is the filename of the latest driver for the SmartLink 56k Voice Modem. Doing a net search on that filename turned up several results that worked.


----------



## Michel Merlin

See *RAREPAIR, WinsockXpFix.exe failed* and *Bought an USB-powered RTC modem*.

BTW *Rockn*, err *Starcub*, the driver you recommended on Sat 8 Jul 2006 17:52 GMT (SmartLink V4.20.01 for W2K/XP) is the one I had reported 2 posts before, on Tue 27 Jun 2006 17:23:15 GMT in Last SmartLink modem Driver I have is 4.20.01, 30 May 2005.

Paris, Tue 25 Jul 2006 22:50:00 +0200


----------



## stevepankau

I was having the same problem on a fresh install of XP. I figured out the modeui.dll was missing, all I had to do was copy that file from another working XP machine and then everything worked fine. give that i try, hope it helps


----------



## Michel Merlin

Google "modeui.dll" > Google "modemui.dll":
Download the dll file modemui.dll for free!: « Version: 5.1.2600.2180 », downloaded it: also 153,600 Bytes, Version 5.1.2600.2180; but in my system (Windows XP Pro system, as said in my initial post in this thread) I already have "C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll" (153,600 Bytes, Wed 4 Aug 2004 13:00:00, Version 5.1.2600.2180)
Modem Properties Not Available in Modems Tool (KB148781) Rev 2.1, Fri 19 Jan 2007: « Applies to: Windows 95, Windows 98 Standard Edition », hence shouldn't be useful for my XP Pro.
I nevertheless tried to rename the existing into "modemui.old" and replace with the downloaded one, no improvement (I will try later to reboot but I fear it will fail too).

Thanks anyway for trying (in addition it may be useful to some others to know that this DLL worked in your XP system despite MS saying it's just for W95 and W98FE).

Versailles, Mon 12 Mar 2007 23:50:20 +0100


----------



## RoughPoodle

Hello

I'm having a similar problem with my USB modem. So I've investigated the RAS error code 633 issue.

The problem seems to be located in the Telephony service. This service offers the modem ports to the rest of the system over the TAPI interface. In some situations, an application can't open our modem anymore over the TAPI interface, while the underlying COMx port of that same modem can be opened. The Telephony service becomes confused over the state of the modem port.

The problem occurs after a resume from standby. The problem is not 100% reproducable and it doesn't occurs on all systems, so I suspect it's timing-related. I could reproduce the problem on Windows XP SP-2.

The problem goes away when you disable/enable the device, or replugs it.

I'm pretty sure it's a bug in the Telephony service, or a related piece of user-mode software, shipped with Windows.


----------



## holypanl

Hi everyone on the internet!!!

I've finally got somewhere in this problem's solution!!

The first time the Error 633 modem is busy or whatever thing happened to me, it happened like this:

I was browsing the internet, and I didn't have any other tabs open other than Google and Gmail. So...it was sorely obvious that my computer did not freeze because of a java app or a porn site or something.

After about 15 minutes of waiting for the problem to resolve itself (I only waited because I saw that if I mived my mouse it wouldn't move until about 4-5 mins later, so the computer was still operational, but under some kind of conflict), I decided to just hold down the power button to shut it down. 

Note this was an Acer laptop on Windows XP Home. Now onto the theoretics:

When I restarted the computer and attempted to continue my online experience, I found that the PC gave me this sweet little error 633 thing. WTF? CPU usage up to a constant 80-100 % !!!

Well, this meant that the conflict from when I shut it down was not over yet, or more specifically, since I had shut the computer down before the conflict was resolved, the hardware responsible was now stuck in a constant conflicting state. It became obvious that this was a problem with a Hardware device, (the modem, it seemed) which was now stuck a Half Opened Port state.

Some software was trying to either open or close the modem and failing miserably due tot he modem's own state of confusion over whether he was opened or not. So...

I re-installed windows. 

Everything was ok. That made sense within the confines of my theory. But, to test it out, I decided that the next time the freeze took place, that I would NOT restart the computer, but leave the computer completely alone to resolve the issue itself. Lo and behold, I found that the next time it happened, I was right!!

Within about 45 mins, the computer was okay! So the conflict could be solved by the computer's own twisted internal logic!! YAY!

So, knowing this, I waited until the next time when I happened. But sadly enough, I hadn't known the same problem was why, and thought it was something else. I shut it down without allowing the conflict to be resolved.

Boom. The problem was back. Oh well. Time for more experimentation. 

Now, at this point, I didn't really want to reinstall windows again since I have a subbstantial number of files to backup whenever I do so. But I had a theory:

I worked based on it: I supposed, from my prior encounters with this problem that the real problem was not software trying to access the modem, though this may be what set it off. The real problem is that the modem, being now left in a state of conflict, has not reset its connecttion to the computer, and so cannot be opened on any port for connnections. (I had forgotten to mention that switching the ports for the modem did not work). The solution is simple: Flush the modem open. Either find a way to forcefully re-open it, or cut off all electrical supply to it, or flush it to reset it. A reinstall ould flush it.

Disconnecttin it would cut off electrical contact from it, and reset the connection. 

But this more convenient method is better: I use windows XP, but on my other drive, I also have windows Vista installed. So I simply booted up vista this time and dial up on it. Then rebooted on XP and voila! Connection forcefully reset! Modem working!

The prblem lies not in the software error, but in the modem's transfixed, conflicted state.

There's your problem. And your solution suggestions. I'd appreciate if someone experienced developed a way to do this more efficiently, though.

Key point is: If you are around when the conflict occurs, allow it as much time as necessary to resolve. Prevention is better than cure. 

Tell me if this is any good. The official microsoft website slution is no good, anyway...

-holypanl


----------



## Michel Merlin

holypanl said:


> The solution is simple: Flush the modem open. Either find a way to forcefully re-open it, or cut off all electrical supply to it, or flush it to reset it. A reinstall ould flush it.


Thx for the interesting report. However this confirms once more that the problem happens (mostly) on _*internal*_ modems because you have _*no way*_ to "_flush it_".

Happy anyway to see that this annoying _*Windows bug*_ has been _*fixed in VISTA*_:


holypanl said:


> So I simply booted up vista this time and dial up on it. Then rebooted on XP and voila! Connection forcefully reset! Modem working!


Versailles, Sun 17 Feb 2008 08:34:00 +0100


----------



## Michel Merlin

Sorry I was imprecise. Should read:

1) "_...the problem happens (mostly) on *integrated* modems..._"
(e.g. Error 633 is not, or rarely, reported with an Internal PCI modem, because you can easily restart your system _sans_ then _with_ it, and reinstall it. Only _integrated_ modems, mostly found in laptops, can't be fixed that way)

2) "_this annoying Windows bug has been *workarounded* in VISTA_"
(VISTA seems to recover the modem _with a restart_, which while a good workaround, is not a real cure: it remains to see a set of tests and examples of the modem remaining working in the involved conditions without needing a restart)

Versailles, Sun 17 Feb 2008 18:55:50 +0100


----------



## RoughPoodle

Hello All

Error code 633 can have multiple causes. In my case the cause lays in the Telephony service and combination with a surprise-removal of the USB modem device.

In the meanwhile I found a way to successfully reproduce error code 633 on Windows 2000, XP and Vista a 100% using our USB modem device.

@holypanl: Re-installing Windows is a bit drastic. You can disable and re-enable your modem in the device manager. This will solve error code 633 very likely.

Then, if your modem is still in the connected state, use WCOM32 to drop DTR and send ATH to hang up.


----------



## ronanos

Hi Michel,
Im currently having the same problem with the Smartlink 56k modem drivers for an esystem 3083 laptop. Ive downloaded all the possible drivers I can find to try different ones but still have the exact same symptoms as you. Did you ever resolve this issue?

Interestingly to verify that it wasnt a faulty modem I installed Linux and the modem works fine in Linux but not in windows xp ( now sp3 )

Thanks,
Ronan


----------



## Michel Merlin

*ronanos*, no I haven't found a solution. I thought of a lead, but remembering it and investivating would cost time, while I don't need it any more because my home and the other locations where I use my laptop have now broadband - which, in France at least, most often implies total removal of the old phone line, rending 56K modems useless, even as backups. In any case if I find something I'd report it here.

Versailles, Tue 27 May 2008 00:37:20 +0200


----------



## ronanos

Hi,

After pulling my hair out and loosing my patience over several days I finally got the damn thing to work...

The problem is the incorrect driver installed. Several drivers support 1039 7013 ids. However one simple driver works for them all in linux but you need a specific one for your hardware or so it seems for Windows.

Anyway I was getting the above error when using the Smartlink 56k modem drivers for my modem and getting the errors above. With other drivers sometimes I got the error 000005aa instead of 00000005. More drivers I got the device failed to start code 10. Finally I found an Agere Driver for this modem at the following link

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={5d61d869-da2f-482e-8006-0191c2c1e519}&CatID={9ca6fe4f-afa1-4f78-9066-3baad3c0000c}

Its called 

AGRMDwxp.zip.

This driver works for me and problem solved in my case anyway so my advice if you are seeing this error is to go looking for several other drivers from different manufacturers sis, conexant, agere etc.

Anyways thought I would post this in case it saves some time for someone else as I spent days frustrated by this.

Later,
Ronan


----------



## Michel Merlin

Thx *ronanos* for your linking Agere Systems AC'97 modem driver for Windows XP (currently v2.1.36, Wed 19 Nov 2003).

Unfortunately this driver could not be recognized or installed in my system, 12.1" laptop, Windows XP Pro SP2, SmartLink (internal) 56K Voice Modem; its existing driver is still the one from SmartLink, v4.20.1.0, Tue 10 May 2005 (I prefer install SP3 only when I have seen more positive experience reports about it).

Please could you confirm or tell in turn what exactly are _your_ OS (XP Home SP3 if I understood correctly) and modem (it seems to be NOT the _internal_ modem I have). TIA,

Versailles, Fri 30 May 2008 02:00:20 +0200


----------



## techsupportnd

I faced a similar problem with the serial port in general.
I uninstalled the modem and (obviously) rebooted the computer.
The culprit confessed immediately:
"Microsoft Active Sync cannot access the modem blah blah blah ..."
I asked it (politely) to get lost and now I enjoy full use of both my
modem and serial port


----------

